# Pacific Shores.. Who all will be there this week?



## ronandjoan (Jun 18, 2016)

Everyone has been so helpful in sharing about the resort, the area, and how to get there.  

So far we know Bruce will be there and Barto too.  Anyone else?

We are arriving Subday evening from the Anacortes-Sidney ferry.  Looking forward to the area and meeting other TUGGERS.


----------



## Mike&Edie (Jun 18, 2016)

Ron and Joan,

Let us know how you like the Anacortes Ferry.  We will be taking it in a few weeks for the Victoria Splash.  We usually take the Port Angeles one so this will be a new adventure for us.  Hope you have a great time on that wonderful island.  We always love going and are looking forward to it.  

We see you've been in our area a couple of times in recent months.  Wish we would have known ahead of time to have you stay with us and have a meal or two.  Next time please, unless we're on the road. 

Anyway, hope our paths cross again soon.  Take care.

Mike & Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## humor_monger (Jun 20, 2016)

*Pacific Shores*

We're here. We attended the Monday morning orientation put on by Gary, of Pacific Rainforest Adventure Tours, that was quite informative and lasted about an hour and a half. We'll be going on one of their tours, the Parksville Qualicum Treasures Nature Tour, either this afternoon or tomorrow.

I'm impressed with the overall appearance of the resort. We checked in as we entered the resort at the office, where the restaurant is also located. We're in Building 300 and have a view of the bay through the trees. It's upstairs, which means a series of steps and landings to our entry area. The stairs also service the unit(s) next to ours so it's pretty private. The 2 bed lock-off is pretty big. There is a separate wi-fi router for each unit so it is secure. We have our own password. As far as I can tell, everything is open. They have a hot tub on the point which is closed on Mondays for servicing and the indoor one is closed on Tuesday for the same reason.

There is a set of 3 gas BBQs across the drive next to the 700 building. Also 2 tables with chairs. The weather should be great all week, 55 degrees to 70 degrees most days with a few clouds thrown in. There is so much to see and do so we may need to return next year!


----------

